# Pot Calls



## Shagee415 (Dec 31, 2013)

Looking at trying my hand on some pot calls. Where do you guys buy your slate, glass, etc... And if anyones done a tutorial that would be nice too. Any suggestions, info or pointers would be greatly appreciated. thanks in advance.


----------



## Shagee415 (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks Dave will do


----------



## TMAC (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey Shane. If you have an expanding mandrel they work great for pot calls. THO game call forum also has several tutorials. I buy from Grassy Creek, Brookside and just got the name of Chad Hutcheson. You can email him @[email protected]. He has good prices and I hear he is great to deal with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shagee415 (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks Tim. I just ordered some expanding mandrels and a new G3 chuck and collet chucks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 1, 2014)

Shagdee, here's a link to the tutorial that I did. I hope this helps. Give me a yell if something doesn't make sense. http://woodbarter.com/threads/turkey-pot-call-tutorial.9276/


----------



## Shagee415 (Jan 2, 2014)

Txs Brent


----------

